#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  >  کتاب الکترونیکی آموزش ویندوز 8

## Yek.Doost

در این کتاب شما با قابلیت ، آموزش و ترفندهای ویندوز 8 آشنا می شوید.


فهرستی که در این کتاب می خوانید عبارتنداز:


مقدمه

قابلیت ها و ویژگی های متمایز کننده ویندوز 8

مقایسه عملکرد ویندوز 7 در مقابل ویدوز 8

آموزش ها و ترفندها



ویندوز 8 گزینههای متعددی هنگام ورود به سیستم دارد. می توانید یک حساب محلی در کام÷یوتر خود ایجاد کنید، یا اگر مایلید تا کاربری سیستم عامل خود را بالا ببرید پیشنهاد می شود یک حساب در سایت مایکروسافت ایجاد نمایید. بدین ترتیب می توانید به راحتی اطلاعات و تاریخچه اینترنت اکسپلورر خود را همگام سازی کنید.

از این پس فرقی نمی کند که بر روی چه سیستمی کار می کنید، کافی است به حساب کاربری خود وراد شوید تا همه تنظیمات شامل داده های فردی ، دفترچه آدرس ، سایر حساب های کاربری چون فیس بوک ، توییتر ، پست الکترونیکی و مسنجر همگی برای شما همگامسازی شده و در اختیارتان قرار بگیرد . به نظرتان این ویژگی فوق العاده نیست؟

در ویندوز 8 ، در حالی که سیستم را قفل کرده اید، باز هم نمایشگر بی کار نمانده و اطلاعاتی چیرامون برنامههای کاربری ، ایمیل های خوانده نشده و تاریخ و تقویم روز را در کنار ساعت ، میزان شارژ باتری و برد آنتن بی سیم نمایش می دهد.

بریا فروشگاه ویندوز نیز قابلیت همگام سازی را در نظر گرفته اند، از آن گذشته می توانید فایل های مورد نیاز خود را در حساب SkyDrive ریخته و آنها زا نیز به سادگی بر روی هر دستگاهی همگام سازی کنید. بدین ترتیب دیگر نیازی نیست تا برای انجام امور شخصی حتما بر روی یک سیستم خاص تمرکز کنید و از هر جایی و هر سیستمی می توانید کارهای خود را به سادگی مدیریت نمایید.





دارای محتوای پنهان






دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*432020*,*abady*,*airsoft*,*amiri630*,*aramis*,*asad1*,*Asval47*,*Audiocenter*,*behrooz40328*,*dj0123*,*farah676*,*h413*,*hamidk800*,*hassan99*,*jac*,*JVC_ATX*,*kaleg*,*kavosh83*,*mohammad_fsi*,*reza24*,*taeen*,*Zirnevis*,*تاج*,*جمشيدا*,*حمید نودبخش*,*سشیانت*,*شعبانيان*,*همتا*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## hassan99

با سلام
دوست عزیز ایا قصد داشتیدفایلی را برای دانلود کردن اپلود کنید؟
اگر اینطور است لطفا مجددا اپلود فرمایید چون در پست شما فایلی برای دانلود وجود ندارد.

----------

*abady*,*Yek.Doost*,*همتا*

----------


## Yek.Doost

اصلاح شد - لطفا نتیجه رو اعلام کنید

----------

*abady*,*farah676*,*kavosh83*,*تاج*,*همتا*

----------


## شعبانيان

سلام
فایل ایراد دارد
پیغام  Invalid فایل پیوست specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator
میدهد

----------

*abady*,*kavosh83*,*Yek.Doost*,*Zirnevis*

----------


## Yek.Doost

باعرض پوزش از دوستان گلم
این کتاب با ارزش صد در صد تست شده است

Learning_Windows_8.pdf

----------

*abady*,*amiri630*,*farah676*,*تاج*

----------

